
Job openings surge to a record high - adventured
http://www.businessinsider.com/job-openings-and-labor-turnover-survey-september-9-2015-9
======
gay_genocide
But they neglected to mention there are a record 93 million working age adults
in the US not working. That's 29% of of the population. Cheerleading the race
to the bottom.

